# Wanting to build myself up a bit. Where to start?



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Ok, where do I start?

I'm small build, fairly fit, 5'7" at about 9st5. Been this size since I stopped growing, and I feel the need to bulk up a bit so as not to be self conscious when going swimming etc - especially shoudlers and upper arms. Beintg 36yrs old it's about time I did something really.

I've been given a set of weights, and and old bench, so I have the basic kit (i hope) that will help me make a start.

What I'm after is advice on what to do, when to do it (i.e. best time of day, how many days a week etc).

Also, been advised by a medical friend, that, due to my size and build, and due to the fact that I can eat whatever I like without affecting my weight, that maybe some sort of protein shake supplement would help my body to deal with any weights and fitness training that I do.

Any advice from this novice much appreciated.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

I was in the exact same position a few years ago, Im now at 11st 7lbs.

All a matter of eating well, training hard and training right. Visit www.bodybuilding.com and look at the workouts and exercises on there. They will give you a good idea of how to go about starting out.

I would recommend a 4 day split similar to the below:

Monday: Chest & Triceps
Tuesday: Back & Biceps
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday/Saturday: Legs

This will give you a good base and plenty of rest time in between workouts. Make sure you also keep up the cardio as well, this will only help in building muscle mass as muscles require as much oxygen as possible to grow.

With regards to time, this is down to yourself and your schedule. I would suggest that if you finish work at 5PM, get some fruit in your system and train at 6PM. Your workout doesnt need to last any longer than an hour. Just train to u feel a pump. Also make sure that you don't miss a workout, that you eat right (4-5 small and protein rich meals a day) and that you refuel ASAP after training (protein shake within 15mins of training).

I would also recommend purchasing a good Whey protein such as USN or Reflex Instant Whey. Other supplements such as Kre alkalyn can also come in handy when trying to add size.

Once you have built a solid base after, say, 4-5 months, you can then look to change your routine and exercises to develop even further.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Many thanks for that. I've got a local Holland and Barret and a good Health food shop open today. Any recommendations for actual brands/products to buy?


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

In my expercience, like anything else, you are better splashing out a bit more money and getting a much better quality product which will serve you well in the long run. You will find that a cheap protein will not blend right and a lot of the product will stick to the bottom of the shaker, which is basically wasted product.

I would recommend the following:

*Reflex Whey (90 servings a tub)*

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/reflex-instant-whey-5lb/1180

*USN Pure Protein*

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/usn-pure-protein-igf-1-2-kg/4732

*Kre Alkalyn (the "new" creatine)*

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/all-american-efx-kre-alkalyn-efx-120-capsules/3938

You could also look at some L Glutamine to help repair muscles after a workout.

By all means, please don't take my advice as set in stone. Check your local H&B and see if they have anything that looks worthwhile. As mentioned, theres loads of information on www.bodybuilding.com that can help you.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

impster said:


> Many thanks for that. I've got a local Holland and Barret and a good Health food shop open today. Any recommendations for actual brands/products to buy?


Step away from Holland & Barrett - nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Tips said:


> Step away from Holland & Barrett - nothing to see here, move along.


haha so subtle Tips. He's right though, over time you will find that H&B is the Halfords of Supplements.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Optimus said:


> In my expercience, like anything else, you are better splashing out a bit more money and getting a much better quality product which will serve you well in the long run. You will find that a cheap protein will not blend right and a lot of the product will stick to the bottom of the shaker, which is basically wasted product.
> 
> I would recommend the following:
> 
> ...


Right - to me these seem to be 3 diferent types of product - would I need all three, or is there a good 'AIO' product that cleans, polishes and protects (so to speak)?

Basically, is there a Super Resin Polish of supplements?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Optimus said:


> haha so subtle Tips. He's right though, over time you will find that H&B is the Halfords of Supplements.


Ha ha - we all make that 'high street' mistake.

I still shudder at the thought of necking that Holland & Barrettt Pea Protein powder I purchased many moons ago.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

haha good way to describe what your after! :thumb:

The first 2 are Whey protein supplements, you only need one of these. The last one is a form of creatine which basically gives you better growth.

You can get an all in one such as the one below:

*Reflex One Stop*

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/reflex-one-stop/1189

This has plenty of calories with lots of protein along with Lglutamine (repairs muscle) and carbohydrates. If you don't want to splash too much, go for something like this that should give you a solid base to work from.

Dont forget though, its all about eating less, more often (i.e. eating more).


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ha ha - we all make that 'high street' mistake.
> 
> I still shudder at the thought of necking that Holland & Barrettt Pea Protein powder I purchased many moons ago.


We've all been there! As I mentioned above, you cannot beat spending a bit more money and getting a better product.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Ok , gonna order this one stop stuff, and see how we get on with it.

Many thanks for your help on this.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The key word is 'supplement' make sure your diet is correct first, then pick up a good quality whey protein powder to supplement your workout.

In my personal experience, all in one supplements are ok, but they are stuffed with additional ingredients like creatine, which you don't need and are paying for - all whey protein products come with amino acids such as l-glutamine.

Stick to a simple good whey protein with no fillers and start there, myprotein.co.uk or PHD Pharma Whey are my favs.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Agreed Tips, however an all-in-one should help him as he is only just starting out. This should give him enough essential nutrients inc. carbs which whey proteins obviously don't provide.

Let us know how you get on impster. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Does he need creatine as a beginner? 

Protein & creatine mixed together doesn't digest well, also in order to make the creatine work, he will need to consume 1-2 litres of water per day to get that muscle pump.

Buy a good multivitamin & omega 3 fish oil capsules from healthspan.co.uk & purchase a good quality whey protein and that should do the trick for beginners.

Carbs & protein should come from good food sources anyway, all in one products are an expensive road to go down.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier I would go with a whey protein but it seems he is after something that can give him everything in one, hence the One Stop. Again, this will only help to make sure he is getting everything that is required should he not get it through his food intake. Im sure over time he can diminish the One Stop and move on to an independent whey protein.

I agree with the vitamins, always good to have them on board.

Never really had any issues with Kre Alkalyn, sure you get a little bloat but the strength and growth they provide has been nothing but worthwhile for me.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Google ironscience good products,and free next day delivery if you order before 2.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

A few pointers.

I would recommend all beginners start with a three day a week low intensity full body program, a 4 day split is too advanced :thumb:

Start steady & you may stick with it, start too quick & like 99.9% of people you’ll soon stop training 

Adding quality muscle to your body is harder than people think. You don’t need to go all complicated; the majority of Muscularity is down to body fat content, therefore diet is as important if not more so than the training itself.

Clearly define what your true goals are & train accordingly.

As Tips points out supplements are just that, a supplement to an already good diet. Good quality food is very important to a growing body.

It sounds as though you wish to become more muscular, so its not how much you lift (Weight), its how you lift (Good Form, volume & correct workout schedule for you goals) 

Body building requires the correct volume to induce growth & allow recovery :thumb: 

Don’t listen to people who say train with this exercise to shape your muscles; you cannot change the shape of your muscles naturally. Train with what you have & don’t listen to the reams of bull, physical fitness is just as bad as the fashion & cosmetic industry when it comes to lies to sell the next great product :thumb::spam:

Good luck! And enjoy! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ and FFS don't drop the weights at the gym... :wall::wall:

Captian f***g awesomes.... idiots...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ and FFS don't drop the weights at the gym... :wall::wall:
> 
> Captian f***g awesomes.... idiots...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Really annoys you that doesn't it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Really annoys you that doesn't it?


Yes!!

:lol:

Hate them with a passion....

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ and FFS don't drop the weights at the gym... :wall::wall:
> 
> Captian f***g awesomes.... idiots...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Totally agree, always best to lower the weight under control :thumb:

*Safety* is a very important factor for a long term weight training career :thumb:

One of the reasons i train alone, i really cant be assed with the captain ****ing awesomes :wall:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Some good advice here.

I do already eat pretty well. My Wife is a great cook, and she comes up with the goods every evening at suppertime for us all (we've 3 young kids to feed as well). In fairness, we do get a very balanced diet, but I also eat a load of crap as well - 'twix' is my current favourite.

In fact, in an average day I'll eat:

Cereal for breakfast (crunchy nuts of course)
Sandwich and some crisps followed by a choccy bar for a light lunch
Plateful of supper at around 6pm, followed by pudding if we're lucky, or youghurt if we're not so lucky.

In addition to this, I'll usually have a huge bowl of cereal at around 8-9pm - one that takes a good half pint of milk.

Then of course, there's the biscuits and flapjacks that tend to crop in at various times of the day. And if there's any chocolate in the house, I'll usually dig in to that as well.

Maybe I need to eat more, but I'm not sure when I can handle it. Lunchtimes are usualy 'work on the job' so having a proper meal then isn't always an option. Maybe more healthy snacks is the way to go?

Anyway, we'll see how this goes - I'll try to do some stuff 3 times a week - Monday, Wednesday, Friday for a start. Shoulders, Chest and Upper Arms are my priorities, they need a bit more bulk, with a bit of definition and muscle tone which I'm sure the wife would like...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would start by cutting out the "rubbish" in your diet... change them for some fruit, or nuts n seeds..simple, easy changes....

I would also really, really push you not to start with this "these are my priorities" and only try and bulk up some areas... you will look stupid... you need overall body development... not fog horn leg horn routines...

As has been suggested, all over body, compound movements to start off with is, without doubt the best way to go... unless you really do want to look lop sided...

:thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Ok, fair enough.

Thing is, my legs have always been bigger and more muscularly defined than the rest of me. In my mid to late teens I cycled everywhere on a cheap and heavy mountain bike, played a bit of rugby and walked a lot. As such, my calves look like clothes irons when i flex my legs - if only my upper body could get in 'balance' with that I'd be happy.

I suppose, to rephrase my priorities above, it's more about some more strength and definition, combined with a desire to get in shape as well.

A couple of good jogs a week will be added to whatever I do.

It's going to be a culture shock to fit this all in, but I guess i'll have to make it fit in in order to make it work.

This will be quite a test of will power for me, so I'm grateful for any advice you can give me - as long as there's not too many contradicting posts!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^

Indeed. Even some regular swimming, running and or cycling to improve overall body fitness if you're not, or have not being doing anything might be an idea.

Fittest I ever was I swam three-to-four times a week for an hour. As well as press ups, pull ups, weights etc.

Other than that, nothing to add to all that's already been said. Except maybe, don't dive in too heavy with the weights... Best shoulder mass I ever added was when I ditched the ego and stopped straining to get big dumbells up quickly, and starting doing proper lateral raises etc with more appropriate 5-10kg dumbells and worked from there. Obviously for strength you still want to do more hefty press type stuff.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem with this section is, as I have said before... everyone is different...

Everyone trains in a different, for a different goal, and their bodies react differently...

It's actually a pretty pointless task to ask people what to do...because of these reasons...

The reason I only suggest full body, compound movements is that:

a) it's quicker to do, (I spend 30 minues, 3 times a week)
b) there is less risk of being injured, 
c) it uses most muscles in your body,
d) it helps with balance,
e) weights use more energy, keep burning calories for longer, and there is no need for CV work (running) as well...
f) if you use your own bodyweight, they can be done anywhere!

I find that single, small, specific movement a waste of time and energy... but then that is just IMO... you may get some fantastic gains!

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I would start by cutting out the "rubbish" in your diet... change them for some fruit, or nuts n seeds..simple, easy changes....
> 
> I would also really, really push you not to start with this "these are my priorities" and only try and bulk up some areas... you will look stupid... you need overall body development... not fog horn leg horn routines...
> 
> ...


:thumb:

A Good balanced diet & good balanced workout regimen :thumb:

If you want to achieve you're maximum size potential, then large barbell compounds are the best way to make your body react/grow :thumb:

If you need a little inspiration check out the 5X5/strenght thread on here, loads of good info & weekly training logs from several of us on here :thumb:

Now go train! :thumb::devil:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't see any protein sources in your typical diet.

If you want to maintain your muscle mass then you should be eating 1 gram of protein for every KG of body weight.

Therefore if you weigh 75 KG then you should be eating at least 75 grams of protein throughout the day.

If you want to increase muscle mass then you should be aiming to eat 1.5 grams of protein for every KG of body weight.

An all in one product will not be the answer, take your protein sources from natural products such as eggs (boiled) Chicken breasts, tuna (in spring water) low fat cottage cheese etc or if you are a veggie, source your protein from lentils/pulses and quorn/soya products.

Eat plenty of steamed veg with your protein sources and reduce your carb intake as the day goes on. 
Wholewheat toast in the morning with your boiled eggs, pasta or rice for lunch /dinner etc with your chicken/tuna. 
Substitute your sugary cereals with muesli or oats to boost your mornings with slow release 'carbs' 

Whey protein is fantastic for getting 20 grams of protein in your diet, mix with water or with fully skimmed milk - especially useful straight after a workout, and take a form of 'simple' carbohydrate to replenish your depleted energy levels (I use glucose powder and mix with my protein shake) 

This is only the tip of the iceberg, I'm sure other educated members can help you out further with your diet.

Hope that helps, remember 70-80% of your success will be down to what you have on your plate!


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Personally i dont think you need any suppliments just yet. Find out what your body can do without first. Suppliments wont build muscle. 

Get to a gym, get a partner who can lift more than you and is experienced ideally. Then dont be affraid to ask questions.

Eat more fruit and veg and put hard work in at the gym. Reasonable high weight, proper form and few reps builds muscle mass. Be prepaired for pain.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I'm plenty prepared for pain. I realise that it's no pain no gain, it's not the pain that will finish me off, it's the 'hassle' of having to make time to work out a bit. I'm sure once I start though i'll get used to it. I've got a wife who likes to hassle me, I'm sure she'll be my 'motivation' to start with...


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just look into Stronglift 5 X 5 Program.

You dont need all these split routines, i did it for 4 years + and got nowhere.

Dont believe all the crap in the bodybuildiing mags about supplements and 3 x8 and split routines ( 90% of the mags are owned by companies that own supplement ranges btw).

Simple Fact = Eat Big, Train Hard and Sleep Well. You just dont need to complicate things anymore.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

Eat, rest and train in that order of importance. body cant grow if you don't feed it well and it also can't grow if you don't give it a chance to repair itself. 

all you are doing in the gym is trying to tear muscle fibres. It's when they are repairing that you get the chance to make them bigger so gotta feed them properly and give them a chance to fully repair before you go trying to tear them again.

It's what you do outside of the gym that's more important than what you do in it.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I have been looking at these 5x5 routines, and they seem pretty simple as far as the concept is concerned.

I've gone and ordered some of that 'all in one' supplement, as it can't do any harm really, and at least that way I'll know i'll be getting enough protein etc. (37gms protein per serving according to blurb, so 2 servings will be more than my 1gm per kg suggested intake).

So, as far as how much to lift is concerned, how do I work out a starting point?

Going out now with the wife to watch War Horse. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

impster said:


> I have been looking at these 5x5 routines, and they seem pretty simple as far as the concept is concerned.
> 
> So, as far as how much to lift is concerned, how do I work out a starting point?


Simple compund workouts will produce the best gains :thumb:

Start with an empty 7" Olympic barbell as they already weight 20Kg, get your form/technique right first, increse weight gradually :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Some really good advice there.

It will be slow putting wieght on, a lot is down to genetics everyone is different.

I was the same as you, I suffered with an overactive thyroid as a youngster making me more like pee wee, in my teens I was lucky of I weighed ten stone and being six foot you can imagine how skinny looked I lacked self confidence wouldnt take my top off at all didn't matter if it was a boiling hot day I would stay covered up.
I didn't start training until I was thirty and like you, had so much to learn. Just walking in the gym for the first time was scarey. But I stuck at it listened and learnt. I weighed 10st 6lb when I first went food,supplements, we're a minefield for me but slowly I worked out what I needed, and what worked for me. I started eating five meals a day which was hard as I has never been a big eater, but slowy I got used to it, my wieght started to go up slowly.
I've done every part of it naturally. I'm now forty three so thirteen years later, I now wiegh 14st 4lbs, it's been hard but it has improved me and my confidence, it's made me a different person I still love every moment of training.

All I can say mate is listen to the advice on here there's some really good advice for you. Take your time my workouts last just under an hour, but remember seventy percent of it is your food intake and eating, thirty percent is your training, eat healthy, take the right supplements, you will notice the difference.

If I can do it mate you sure will be able to.
My typically daily food intake is this.

7.00 am protien shake.

8.00 porridge oats

10.00 am chicken breast with rice

1.00 pm tuna and pasta, banana 

3.00 protien shake, and an apple

5.00pm chicken and vegetables, some times a low fat yoghurt.

8.00 pm cottage cheese and ryvita.

Then about half hour before I go to bed I'll have another protein shake, but I mix it with milk, as it makes it slower releaseing over night, during the day there mixed with water, and I use sci-tec products. That's just a typical example of what I eat during the day.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have trained people in a similar situation to yourself. One of the rugby players asked me to train him as he was 11 stone but 6'2" and he wanted to break into the 1st team but we both agreed that at 11 stone he was 2 small so the plan was fast size and strength.

Only had 6 weeks to work with him as this was all the time he got off before the pre-season started again. He was a self employed carpenter so time is money and usually resulted in working through his lunch. I totally agree with eating whole food when you can and supplements are exacltly that, supplements to your diet but in his case he really didnt have time.

This is what we did for him, Stronglift workout 3 times per week but the most important part was the diet.

I had him keep his diet exactly the same as he already ate healthy but add in 2 Whey Protein shakes on off days and 3 Whey Protein shakes plus Maltodextrin for added carbs on training days.

The first week or two he said was so hard to get all the food in but after a few weeks of doing this and training hard he said his body actually started craving the protein shake especially after the gym. By cycling the carbs on training days and off days you can have alot of calories that are required to build muscle but still not put on massive amount of fat, thats the thory anyway.

Ok i agree this isnt the best diet as you should change some of the shakes for real food but he was leaving for work at 4am so never ate breakfast but he would get up down a shake and then fall asleep in the van, he normally missed lunch and eat it on the way home but he used to keep his shake in his tool belt so never missed eating.

In 6 weeks he put on about 10lb but lost fat as well. Throw in some circuit of deaths in the last few weeks to get his conditioning up.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Right folks, just done my first 'session'. Felling a bit 'pumped' with hands trembling as I type this...

Have I done this right (only using a barbell with some weights)? I believe this is what 5x5 is?

Basically, 5 repetitions of a movement, repeated 5 times (so for each 'set' there's 25 reps in total).

I've done the above with 5 diferent exercises.

Hope I've done it right... (sorry, I'm a complete novice)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

impster said:


> Right folks, just done my first 'session'. Felling a bit 'pumped' with hands trembling as I type this...
> 
> Have I done this right (only using a barbell with some weights)? I believe this is what 5x5 is?
> 
> ...


At the beginning get your form/technique right, feel the movement, learn how to listen to your body, after a while you should be able to execute the movement right, as you progress keep an eye on your form/lifting technique.
After around 15 weeks i found i had to move on to the 3X5 as the weight is now far too heavy for a full 5X5 for me, I'm 43 so my age may be affecting my recovery etc...

Search YouTube for Mark Rippetoe videos, great for showing technique, read through the 5x5 strength thread on here, huge amount of info/links etc. to really get you started.

Lift safe & leave you ego at the door before going into the gym :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Squats are the blood of the stronglift program. If you never practiced squats before then depending on your job most people aren't flexible enough to do a full range squat. I normally suggest people practice box sqauts but finding something that is stable like a chair or something and practice ur squats with a broom on off days. I seen milk crates used and start about 18" height and lower by an inch every few weeks.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Another question for the experts

With the stronglift 5x5 programme, how much of a 'pause' am I supposed to leave between sets of reps? For example, if I'm going to be doing 5 sets of 5 benchpresses, how much time shoudl I leave between each set of 5?

Also, how much weight should I be lifting - how hard should it be? I want to build some mass, not just tone what's already there.

Thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

impster said:


> Another question for the experts
> 
> With the stronglift 5x5 programme, how much of a 'pause' am I supposed to leave between sets of reps? For example, if I'm going to be doing 5 sets of 5 benchpresses, how much time shoudl I leave between each set of 5?
> 
> ...


Im suprised your asking about how much weight :doublesho especially when i answered how much weight 5-6 posts up ^^^^, would you like me to lift it 
for you too  

If you go to the stronglifts site: http://stronglifts.com/ , there is an excellent FAQ for begginers :thumb:

The 5X5 is so simple, read the pdf on the site just a few times & you should be able to go for it, your starting with an empty Olympic bar, it doesnt get any easier :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Im suprised your asking about how much weight :doublesho especially when i answered how much weight 5-6 posts up ^^^^, would you like me to lift it
> for you too


Sorry, for some reason didn't register that.

More than welcome to lift half of them with me mate - I reckon some company and/or moral support would be a great help...!

Just been to the lcoal gym to enquire about costs etc. £130 for 10 months, including free use of the pool. £20 for the induction on top of that.

I've got a mate who's also in a similar position to me, so we may 'double up' and go together. We'll see.

Thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

impster said:


> Sorry, for some reason didn't register that.
> 
> More than welcome to lift half of them with me mate - I reckon some company and/or moral support would be a great help...!
> 
> ...


No worries mate, depending on your character/motivations, you may or may not need a training partner, i must admit it I have no problem with training alone, it can be done & with a power rack in relative safety :thumb:

Get into it & you may find it's much cheaper to set up a home gym with good kit that will last for life for less than you think :thumb:

Many gyms cost well over £50 per month so £130 for 10 months sounds very cheap compared to the prices posted on here.

I would recommend beginners start at the gym, don't commit yourself to a year, just try a few months as 99% of people soon stop training within a week or two, no point wasting money :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

What I've got is an old weights bench with the integrated stand for resting the barbell on (similar to this: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9237245.htm), and york vinyl weights as follows:
2x4.5kgs (10lbs)
6x2.3kgs (5lbs)
4x1.1kgs (2.5lbs).

I reckon it's a good bit of kit to start out with. If I can get some progress made, I'll upgrade the weights. Been reading that pdf file you mentioned. Initially wasn't going to do anything with lower body, but having read the file, the squats really do seem to be a key part of the 5x5 programme, so we'll go for it.

3 nights a week, after the kids have gone to bed.
I've also got the big all in one supplement which I'm mixing with milk instead of water as it tastes a lot better that way. I'll do 2 shakes a day (taken mid morning and mid afternoon) and when I'm doing a session I'll add another shake after.

I'm looking forward to getting into this, and providing the will power is there, I'll stick at it. Once I'm at a stage where I'm not shaming myself, I'll add my stats (weights etc) to the 5x5 thread.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Id say put your stats on now. There's no shame, you're only competing with yourself. That's a good thing to remember when lifting too. Lifting a weight you can handle with good form rather than trying too much with bad form is one of the biggest mistakes to make and happens all the time when people try to chase numbers. 

Another thing I'd say is the protein intake, with regular lifting, you should be looking at 1g per lb of bodyweight, not per kg. if you don't already, try recording what you eat for a while, then you'll know what you're working with. A couple of things to bear in mind are:

• 4 calories in 1g of protein or carbs, 9 in 1g of fat. 
• you need to have fat in your diet. 
• what you eat throughout the day, as a whole is more important than what and when you eat.


----------



## fezza (Jan 11, 2011)

horico said:


> Id say put your stats on now. There's no shame, you're only competing with yourself. That's a good thing to remember when lifting too.Lifting a weight you can handle with good form rather than trying too much with bad form is one of the biggest mistakes to make and happens all the time when people try to chase numbers.
> 
> Another thing I'd say is the protein intake, with regular lifting, you should be looking at 1g per lb of bodyweight, not per kg. if you don't already, try recording what you eat for a while, then you'll know what you're working with. A couple of things to bear in mind are:
> 
> ...


Some excellent advice right there, I'm currently suffering with a slipped disc due in no small part to over reaching myself while lifting. Very painful lesson learnt, considering I've been in and out of the gym for 5-6 years with back injuries, you'd think I'd know better!

Also if you're interested in adding size, what or more specifically, how much you eat is more important than any work done in the gym.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

impster said:


> What I've got is an old weights bench with the integrated stand for resting the barbell on (similar to this: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9237245.htm), and york vinyl weights as follows:
> 2x4.5kgs (10lbs)
> 6x2.3kgs (5lbs)
> 4x1.1kgs (2.5lbs).
> ...


That kit will do for starters, dont worry about how much you lift, at the beggining its learning how to lift, post you stats mate, everyone started somewhere :thumb:

A bit on the Squat, the reason its such a good exercise is because of all the muscles involved in its execution. This is really the big secret to building muscles/mass, large compound exercises produce the goods :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

horico said:


> Lifting a weight you can handle with good form rather than trying too much with bad form is one of the biggest mistakes to make and happens all the time when people try to chase numbers.


seen this happen loads.people "curling" olympic bar with 30 kgs each side and just throwing the bar up using every muscle but the one there aiming at :lol:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I should have also said, when it comes to basics, tempo is important too. You might not understand straight away but the negative (eg lowering) part of the lift is arguably more important than the lifting. 

For example, a flat bench press - raise the weight with positive force, energetically, then lower slowly to the start. Note, this is harder than just pumping out the reps so keeping the weight manageable and form spot on is key. 

It's actually harder to do than you think but if you start off right, you will progress nicely.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Right - Friday night i did a run of 5x5's. I can still feel the 'ache' in my amrs tonight - should I wait until the 'ache' subsides or just carry on - I fancy doing a bit more tonight - but only if it's safe to do so.

(btw it's an ache not a pain as such - nothing feels 'wrong', just a bit more stiff than I expected).

Again BTW, is there a certain side effect (no snigering in the back!) to taking a supplement (I'm on Reflex One Stop)?


----------



## fezza (Jan 11, 2011)

There isn't any benifit to training a body part more than once a week. Your muscles need time to repair, it's during that repair time that the muscle grows (tear and repair) increased protein intake aids the repair process.

My weekly split looked like
M) legs
T) chest
W) rest
T) arms (bi/tri)
F) shoulder
S) back
S) rest

If time doesn't allow, you can combine muscle groups. Try to avoid muscles that perform similar functions i.e. bi's and back are muscles that "pull". Chest and tri's are "push" exercises. Legs and shoulder would go together if needed but legs make up such a large muscle group they're best left on their own

Abs can be done as often as you like and could be done at the end of every session. Abs respond well to a higher rep range with little to no resistance.

All of that is just my experience and what worked for me, you could/will probably find just as many opinions that are the total opposite. It's all about finding out what works best for you, you'll soon work it out. Just listen to what your body tells you and enjoy it


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

You can rest anywhere from 1 to 7 mins between work sets. I would personally start at about 2 mins as the exercise shouldnt tax your fitness so much as you wont be so near your limit but as you get stronger trust me you will need more rest.

I wouldnt train more than 3-4 times a week and I would stick to the Stronglift program but you HAVE to squat and deadlift if your going to do this program. You cannot just train your upper body if you want to become stronger and bigger. I would stay away from the Body Part split workouts and concentrate on the Full Body Compound lift workouts as these a far superior for a beginner.


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

So far I am in the process of trying to lose 10 - 15kgs, as well as keeping strength and building muscle mass.

Not an easy thing to do, but so far I am down about 5kgs in 3 weeks (I am on 12 weeks holidays so a lot easier for me at the moment).

I think I am actually putting on muscle mass at the same time as losing weight, just through eating right. I do have protein, it's an Aussie brand, Body Sciene Rapid Growth, 40% Protein - 60% Carbs, tastes great, as I said it is the only supplement I use.

To avoid putting on "fat" only have your carbs when you need them, ie most for breakfast, a bit for lunch and after training.

Remember fat does not convert to muscle, they are two different processes. Do a program that changes up every 4-6 weeks - you can find plenty on bodybuilding.com.

The one I am on is 12 weeks, split weeks 1-4 gets you started by working two body parts each sessions, 5-8 focuses more on one body part and making your muscles bigger then 9 - 12 is lower reps higher weight to build more strength. Great workout.

Buzz


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Buzz819 said:


> So far I am in the process of trying to lose 10 - 15kgs, as well as keeping strength and building muscle mass.
> 
> Not an easy thing to do, but so far I am down about 5kgs in 3 weeks (I am on 12 weeks holidays so a lot easier for me at the moment).
> 
> ...


It's hard for this to sound critical but unless you have only just started training, the simultaneous loss of fat and growth of muscle is not going to happen. To reduce fat, a calorie deficit is required. To build muscle, a surplus is required. If you are losing more than 1lb a week, there is a likely chance that this is not all fat but lean tissue also.

If, however, you have just started - the early losses are likely down to water weight. Continuing at this rate would lead to loss of lean tissue as mentioned above. It's difficult when learning about weight training not to take on all the advice out there as there is a lot and some, even the popular advice has little basis in proven science.

To Buzz - even if you are not growing muscle mass, it is possible for your muscles to work more efficiently thus an increase in raw strength when new stimulus is introduced. This may be what you're experiencing also.

To the OP. keep it simple, don't worry about when you have carbs (it takes hours and hours to digest food) but record your overall calorie intake and macronutrient split (p/c/f) and lift well and you'll be on track.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I did a set of 5x5s on Friday night, and decided last night that I'd leave my next session until tonight, so as to get cracking on a Monday Wednesday Friday itinerary with the basic stronglift schedule as referred to a few times in this post.

Decided I'm not going to join the local gym - I've got the equipment I need at home to start with and will stick with that now I've cleared a proper space in the garage, and of course, I've got a basic programme to work on.

I'll work out my weight limits for a good workout tonight, and allow myself a full hour with no distractions - then I can start putting some stats down so that I can track my progress.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I tried the 5x5 after xmas but ive had to knock it on the head because i do it at home. Simply because i cant do the lifts with the gear i have. Ive not got a squat rack + cant get enough weight onto the bar for deads. 

Im new to all this to Imp best tip i can give you is build up the weight slowly at first. I went a little heavy to start off then dropped it found it much better then add a little each week


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Here you go - a picture of my, erm, "home gym":


----------

